# Unterhaltskosten für einen Teich ?



## gudgeon (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Leute,
bin zwar neu hier angemeldet, aber schon eine Weile am Mitlesen, schönes Forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meine Frage ist, wie hoch sind bei euch so die Unterhaltskosten für euren Teich pro Monat / Jahr.
Ich weiß, dass es bei jeden anders ist, Größe des Teichs, welche Technik eingesetzt, Heizung, Fische usw.
Aber gerade deshalb würde es mich sehr interessieren. Eventuell könnte ich noch den einen oder anderen Denkanstoß bekommen um meine Kosten zu senken.


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo und willkommen,

ich fange einfach mal an.
Bei mir ist es ganz einfach: Zwei Luftpumpen brauchen ca 60 Watt. Die 55Watt UVC ist nur tageweise an. Wasser kostet nichts und die Pumpe vom Hauswasserwerk vernachlässige ich dabei.

Wegen der UVC setze ich eine Laufzeit der Anlage von 8 Monaten an, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich nur mit 7 rechnen.

Also, 0,06 kWh * 24h * 240 (8*30 Tage) = 345,6kWh/Jahr bzw. 43,2 kWh/Monat bzw. 1,44kWh/Tag
Macht Jahreskosten von 103,68 Einheiten; 345,6 * 0,3 Einheiten.

Dazu kommen Futter für 10 Kois zwischen 15 und 40 cm, geschätzt 50 Einheiten.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Aug. 2017)

Moin.
Hier ab 4:36 zu sehen/hören.





_View: https://youtu.be/4Sr-cxhz4fI?t=4m36s_


----------



## sugger1234 (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo am meinen 20m³ Teich laufen so 300Watt für Pumpe 220watt, 55watt UVC, und Luftpumpe  das ganze Jahr plus Fischfutter, Wasserwechsel 10% in der Woche nicht vergessen, sollte was krank werden Medizin oder auch Tierarztkosten, die Errechnung der Kosten ist ja schon ein Rechenbeispiel oben
das Koi Hobby sollte man nicht unterschätzen, um so größer der Teich um so teurerer wird das wenn du mal den Teich impfen musst


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Aug. 2017)

Wasserwechsel: 10-20 % pro Woche - ab und an auch etwas mehr!
Futter: Gute 20-25 KG pro Jahr

Geräte am Teich:
Pumpe: diese läuft derzeit auf 165 Watt
UVC 55 Watt
Luftpumpe mit 30-35 Watt
Heizung schlägt mit 3 KW zu buche

Dann Kleinigkeiten, welche ab und an zugeschalten werden.
Komme auf gute 1500 € pro Jahr alleine für den Strom.

Gesundheitscheck für die Koi ~ 400 € pro Jahr


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2017)

Wenn du deinen Teich mit einem Wasserdieb an die Dachrinne anschließt und keine Fische hast wirst du keine laufenden Kosten haben.

Alles was dann kommt ist deinen eigenen Entscheidungen geschuldet. Kleine Solarpumpe oder große Filterpumpe mit hoher Leistung.....da geht einiges.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Gudgeon,
leichte Frage, schwere Antwort . Stromkosten bekomme ich recht schnell zusammen, das sind 300 kWh Pumpleistung und ~100 kWh Beheizung im Jahr. Dann kommt da noch Fischfutter und Nachfüllwasser hinzu (jetzt wird's schon unübersichtlicher).
Mit etwas Fleiß kann ich noch die Anschaffungskosten Teich und Technik verrechnen, sowie Reparaturen. Ich hab' meinen Teich jetzt 8 Jahre, das ist nach wie vor der größte Kostenblock (mit sinkender Tendenz).
Noch nicht eingerechnet habe ich die Pflegezeit. Rein finanziell wäre das die teuerste Komponente, aber das machen wir ja alle gerne und selbst, oder?


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Aug. 2017)

Hei, da ich Biotopfan bin, habe ich lediglich im Frühjahr Folgekosten, wenn ich mal wieder nicht nein sagen kann, wenns neue Teichpflanzen überall gibt...
Am Anfang dachte ich, ich bräuchte mehr und hab fleißig immer Zeug gekauft...
Macht ja auch Spaß für ein neues Hobby Shoppen zu gehen
Gitterkörbe, Teichgreifer/Zange, Kescher, Pumpe, die seit Jahren in der Garage im Wassereimer steht, Eisfreihalter mit Pumpe, die aber nix genützt hat.trotzdem 30cm tief zugefroren in einem harten Winter...dafür mußte ein Erdkabel verlegt werden und ein FelsSteckerversteck gekauft werden...
Selbst meine __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge haben das alles nicht gebraucht.
Wasser hab ich diesjahr vielleicht 3x aus der Leitung nachgefüllt...dafür nehm ich Regenwasser für die Waschmaschine.
Jetzt so um die Zeit, inseriere ich ab und zu Wasserpflanzen in einem Kleinanzeigenportal um den Gestrüppmassen herr zu werden.
Das spült pro 10 Litereimer so ungefähr 5€ in die Teichkasse.
Also die Kosten gehen so gegen null auf, wenn ich das für neue Pflanzen im Frühling gegenrechne...

Da fragt man sich dann..was ist nötig? Was macht einem Spaß? Und wieviel Geld hat man zur Verfügung.
Es geht genauso wie Aquarien Lowtec mit geringstem Aufwand an Strom und sonstigen Kosten.
Will man natürlich viel, evt. großen, verfressen Fisch im Teich, dann sind die Folgekosten dementsprechend höher.

Ich liebe mein kleines Biotop und freue mich über all die Tiere, die da wohnen...__ Molche, __ Libellen, Sumpfdeckelschnecken, Stagniola fuskus, Tellerschnecken usw.
Allerhand Insekten und Kleingetier, die sich selbst angesiedelt haben...
Von den Pflanzen mal ganz abgesehen...
Fadenalgen habe ich seit Jahren keine mehr gesehen, und das bisschen Algenblüte im Frühjahr seh ich als Futter für die Tiere...

Es wird so teuer wie man selber will...Vielleicht ist ein Zwischending was für Dich?
VG Monika

Leute aus der Nähe (PLZ 638..) sind herzlich willkommen mir mal wieder beim Teich aufräumen zu helfen...gegen einen kleinen Obulus von 5€ je Eimer...
Auch Pflanzen/Stauden/Gräser rund um den Teich müssen verkleinert werden...


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Guido,
ich kann Dein Konzept nachvollziehen. Luftheber bieten sich zumindest für die Sedimentabsaugung an, ob sie nötig sind, k. A. Mit Deiner Verrohrung kannst Du viel Wasser bewegen. Ich würde das schrittweise angehen, so teuer sind zwei Pumpen nicht, und vor allen Dingen ist diese Umsetzung einfach zu realisieren. Auch Thorsten hat es zunächst selber so gemacht.
Ich finde das NG-Konzept FG vor Filter gar nicht so dumm. In meinem "Miniteich" funktioniert es auch, der Schlammanfall in meiner "Badewanne" vor dem BA zum Filterkeller ist erheblich, und würde meinen kleinen Trommler überlasten (bzw. ich müßte mit kleinerem Durchfluß fahren).
Schlamm aus dem FG ist nicht einfach wieder heraus zu bringen, das verstehe ich. Da Roland auch einen großen Schwimmteich hat, scheint es wohl mehrere Möglichkeiten geben, einen solchen zu betreiben.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Aug. 2017)

Ich wiil es mal so sagen funktionieren tut beides, ob LH oder Motorpumpe. Aber ab einer gewissen Teichgröße macht ein LH als Vorfilter und Schwerkraftfilterung mehr Sinn. Ich pumpr erst über den Trommelfilter und dann in den FG.


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2017)

gudgeon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ( ... )
> Meine Frage ist, wie hoch sind bei euch so die Unterhaltskosten für euren Teich pro Monat / Jahr.
> ( ... )



Nix ....

Wasser, um das Verdunstete wieder auszugleichen kommt von oben.
Fische werden nicht gefüttert, da keine vorhanden.
Deshalb auch keine Pumpe, Filter, UV, Eisfreihalter notwendig.
Bachlauf gibt es auch keinen, der eine extra Pumpe zum betreiben bräuchte.
Die Teichbeleuchtung macht die Sonne.

Wirklich garkeine Kosten. Der Teich funktioniert kostenlos.

Doch ... im Frühjahr, bei starken Pollenfall der Nadelbäume, setz ich einen Swimskim von Oase in den Teich. Soll er in Summe eine Woche bei täglich 7 Stunden laufen.
Kosten würde ich als nicht erwähnenswert einstufen. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rafi (12. Sep. 2017)

Es kommt auch darauf an wie gut man den Teich pflegt. Bei unzureichender Pflege steigen die Kosten evtl. immer mehr an, da man irgendwann Maßnahmen ergreifen muss


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Sep. 2017)

Wobei das bei den Maßnahmen auch sehr darauf ankommt, was schon vorhanden ist und auf welche Ressourcen man zurückgreifen kann.
Mein mindestens 10 Jahre alter Teich, an dem nie viel gemacht wurde, fällt gerade der ganz großen Maßnahme abpumpen und Neugestaltung zum Opfer. Tauchpumpe ist schon vorhanden, ausrangiertes Wäschenetz und ausrangiertes Nudelsieb zur Pumpen- und Kleintiersicherung ebenfalls. Genauso wie die Kompostmiete zur Kompostierung des Schlamms. Einzige Investitionen bisher: ein zusätzlicher 10kg-Sack Steinmehl für den Kompost (aber das brauchen selbst kompostierende Gartenbesitzer eh ab und an und kostet auch nur ein paar Euro), Strom für die Pumpe und jede Menge Zeit. Ach ja, einen kleinen Handbagger haben wir uns geleistet, aber man könnte jetzt auch mit der Schaufel 2 m tief ins Loch runter steigen, will frau aber net und man hat keine Zeit 
Um Teichwasser für den Neustart zwischenzulagern, konnte ich den fast leeren IBC, der eigentlich Regenwasser sammeln soll, aber ohne Regen, naja, nutzen, zum zwischenlagern von Pflanzen und Kleingetier und noch mehr Wasser ein schon ewig zum Haushalt gehörender Mörtelbottich und diverse in der Firma geliehene Kunststoffkisten.
Die Neugestaltung soll dann auch so investitionsarm wie möglich unter Nutzung vorhandenen Materials erfolgen. Mal schauen. Auf jeden Fall wird das wieder ein wartungsarmer naturnaher Teich werden, aber mit weniger Wasser, damit wir mit dem Regenwasser in Zukunft auskommen.


----------

